# DIY Euro mounts!



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Had posted these under the Bowhunter section and was told you guys might like to see! Euro on a Slick Trick plaque.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

That is one cool mount. I know what my next mount will look like. Now if I can just talk some nice buck in to donating his skull for it.


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

*that looks cool ! !*

awesome.u can hunt and work with wood.i have trouble gettin to my stand on time.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

I assume you boiled/simmered that one since it is from this year already.

I have done a few euro mounts and I still get some areas that are a little yellow or they start to turn a little yellow over time.

Figure I just didn't get all grease out.

What method did you employ to degrease? I have tried laundry soap as well as Dawn dish soap in the hot water to degrease.

I have more than 3 hours total in them getting all the "junk" off and out of the skulls, degreasing and bleaching.

Care to share your method? The skull looks great.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Order some Sal Soda from Wasco taxidermy supply. It only takes about a 1 1/2 cups to boil out a skull. It calls for 1 cup per gallon of water but that makes it a little strong. It'll make the meat jell up and also helps whiten the skull. Takes about 3 hours of boiling to get all the meat to release. I then soak it overnight in regular peroxide from Wal-Mart and then put it in the sun for a couple of days and it is white as cotton!


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

*ash*

You can also use 2 cups of Soda Ash, You can pick it up a local Agway or farm store.


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

you could just send me them and i could do them. you never want to boil a skull only lightly simmer. you can also use baking soda its sodium bicarbonate same as the other stuff. if you have a pool supply store close by, could use b.o. but be very careful lot stronger than the brown bottle. if you dont degrease it will discolor in time.


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

forgot to say, sweet plaque.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, that is a great looking broadhead mounting board.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Beautiful!*

:mg:, that is absolutely beautiful. Great way to let everyone know you harvested it with a bow, too. Fantastic.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

That is awesome! My favorite part is the Slick Trick plaque.


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

One of the things that I've seen on the Euro mounts is that the particulars of the particular hunt that took the animal are written in black ink on the bleached bone. A good idea, as time tends to evaporate remembered details.

I've never seen them use the whole skull, just a triangle of bone. I've only seen a few collections, but that was what they looked like.

A beauty of a piece of Art is what I'd call that. Well done indeed. Inspiration, talent and skill well beyond any that I possess.


----------



## bowman23 (Nov 19, 2009)

*here is mine*

i made this one my self.


----------



## bowman23 (Nov 19, 2009)

so what do you guys think about it


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

Beautiful!! Just plain beautiful!! Knapped arrowheads!!! Cool!!


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Nice work...*

Nice work, Bowman23! Very well done. I'm liking this whole arrowhead mount theme going on here.


----------



## REDNECK1676 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great job I'm going to start on one for my self in the next week or so.


----------



## bowman23 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks!!!


----------



## skinzner (Nov 12, 2009)

that is really cool, i've made a few plaques but that is clever.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

amazing mount


----------



## Blackcreek (Jun 3, 2008)

brash said:


> you could just send me them and i could do them. you never want to boil a skull only lightly simmer. you can also use baking soda its sodium bicarbonate same as the other stuff. if you have a pool supply store close by, could use b.o. but be very careful lot stronger than the brown bottle. if you dont degrease it will discolor in time.


Go to Wally World and get some Borax. It should be with the laundry detergent items.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*euro*

i love euro mounts. i have a few of my own


----------



## sixjennings (Aug 5, 2004)

bowman23 said:


> i made this one my self.


I like it alot!''NICE 
WORK''


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice euro mount Dan :thumbs_up


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice love the plaqua!

I use acrylic gesso on mine. it is an inert white primer used in fine art paintings. keeps the skull perfectly white and very clean looking. just a suggestion.


----------



## deltahunter (Oct 14, 2009)

i like the broadhead idea. thats a good looking plaq for euros


----------



## supperwood001 (Dec 19, 2009)

Really cool, I like your plaque, it is the perfection of beauty. How clever of you to do that. I'm afraid maybe i could not do that:embara: Last week, i bought a ornament of the cattle.
It has lifelike features, a soft cuddly coat, and it look fantastic standing on my desk.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

BowChilling said:


> Had posted these under the Bowhunter section and was told you guys might like to see! Euro on a Slick Trick plaque.


That is the perfect rack for a Euro mount on a perfect plaque. 
Nice job


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

Do you remove the rack and reattach? How dow you keep the rack from bleaching if not?


----------



## team_TRX (Feb 26, 2004)

Question-I have a head from last year that I left outside so now the meat is gone or dried up and the hair is dried to the skull. What is the best method to use to get the skull clean now?


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I have started doing all of my bucks this way. I did a total of 6 Euro mounts this year for family members. I think I am going to do some advertising and start doing them for some extra money next year. I was thinking about charging $75. Does that sound fair? I called a Taxidermy shop and they told me they charge $175. I simmer the skulls and use 50% peroxide. I made a brain blaster this year that works great. It is a water hose valve that reduces to 1/4" tubing. You just put the tubing into the brain cavity and turn the water on. The brains shoot right out. 

This is my buck from this year.










I did this one for my brother in law


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

team_TRX said:


> Question-I have a head from last year that I left outside so now the meat is gone or dried up and the hair is dried to the skull. What is the best method to use to get the skull clean now?


Simmer it. It might take longer since it is not fresh.


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

cool looking slick trick plaque!!


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

bbloom96 said:


> Do you remove the rack and reattach? How dow you keep the rack from bleaching if not?


Can someone answer this?


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

scrub-buster said:


> I have started doing all of my bucks this way. I did a total of 6 Euro mounts this year for family members. I think I am going to do some advertising and start doing them for some extra money next year. I was thinking about charging $75. Does that sound fair? I called a Taxidermy shop and they told me they charge $175. I simmer the skulls and use 50% peroxide. I made a brain blaster this year that works great. It is a water hose valve that reduces to 1/4" tubing. You just put the tubing into the brain cavity and turn the water on. The brains shoot right out.
> 
> This is my buck from this year.
> 
> ...



There is a guy by me that has beetles that eat the meat and clean the skull. He then bleaches it and applies some clear coating to the skull. He charges $65.oo dollars. NO Plaque. He also told me that he can't mount it to a plaque because he can get in trouble because he has no Taxidermy lisense. It is ok to do all the rest but can't mount the skull to plaque without a lisense.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

that sounds like a pretty good deal to me


----------



## COMET (Dec 14, 2007)

I like the slick trick plaque


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

bbloom96 said:


> Can someone answer this?


no do not remove the antlers. just be careful to keep them out of the peroxide or whatever solvent you are going to use.


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

bbloom96 said:


> Can someone answer this?


Wrap the antlers in a trash bag while simmering and peroxiding.


----------



## HOGDADDY (Jun 15, 2008)

*DIY euro*

cool broadhead plaque looks very good
I did this buck shot sep. 26 2009, maceration method (stanky)also ran up to the car wash and shot it a couple times with the high pressure then when it started to freeze outside .I simmered in soda and borax for while 20-30 mins. at a time picked at remaining flesh, repeated several times until clean .then soaked/degreased in ammonia and dawn for two weeks with aquarium heater in with it worked great.I then got some 40 vol peroxide creme from my mom the hairdresser and painted 2 coats then rinsed and dried with hair dryer I think it turned out good for first attempt?oh yeah ,first I also wrapped base of antlers with plumbers teflon/thread tape,tinfoil then duct tape to protect during whole process . I mounted on old shelving board and accent with scrap piece of camo fabric wrapped around cardboard. finished dec 24 2009
View attachment 690472


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

evworld said:


> There is a guy by me that has beetles that eat the meat and clean the skull. He then bleaches it and applies some clear coating to the skull. He charges $65.oo dollars. NO Plaque. He also told me that he can't mount it to a plaque because he can get in trouble because he has no Taxidermy lisense. It is ok to do all the rest but can't mount the skull to plaque without a lisense.


So... is there a loop-hole that would allow him to even go as far as furnish a plaque to the customer but just not actually attach the skull to the wood? 

Bureaucracies!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

here is a pic of my Mikes replica euro mount. came out pretty good. now looking for a good pedestal for it


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Any way a guy can buy one of your slick trick plaques? If so let me know because I really want one. That is nice!


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Bubba, you been lookin' at the stuff 'round here? They're artists I tell ya', artists that hunt with a bow. Ken ya' believe that? Bow huntin' artists? Now that's my kinda artists.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

That broadhead plaque is sure sweet. Great job!




BowChilling said:


> Had posted these under the Bowhunter section and was told you guys might like to see! Euro on a Slick Trick plaque.


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

*Euro mounts....*

I usually do several euros every year. I've tried various products, even sal soda, but the best I've found is to use dishwashing detergent. I buy either the powder or gel in lemon scent. It's a pretty easy process:

-30+qt pot, I like a 30 as the horns stay above water(you can fit 3 skulls in the pot at one time)
-1 cup detergent per 10qts water
-remove hide, as much flesh as possible, neck bone, and lower jaw
-place heads in pot nose first allowing the rack to sit on the lip of the pot
-bring to a rolling boil and allow them to boil for 30-45min
-remove from water, shake off what you can, and scrape off what you can with a spoon or fork
-place back in water for another 30-45min and repeat scraping
-you will have to add more water and detergent as it evaporates
-Once almost all of the flesh is gone, pull the brain and eyes out with a hook made from stiff wire(coat hangers work well)
-wash the brain cavity and nose cavity out with a hose
-place in dry place and let sit for 2 weeks
-mount on desired board/plq or install a screw with wire to hang on wall

The detergent cuts the grease and makes the skull white much like a bleached skull. Some folks like them really white, so I tape off the horns and spray paint the skull with matte finish white.

I've done large boar as well. The boar take much longer to boil as there is more grease in the bone. The teeth and tusk will fall out and can be glued back in place after the skull is dry.

We've been doing them like this for years and have it down to a fairly quick routine. I've even had local taxidemist comment on the skulls and ask about the process.

Have a Good One,

7rm


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

Im a taxidermist and just want to throw in a few things. If you guys use sal soda when you put them in the pot it will make the meat fall off much faster. Also don't get them too hot, you will weaken them, keep them at around 150-180.

Once you get all the meat off have some hot water but not too hot that you burn yourself and put the skull in that along with some dawn dish soap and then I use an air gun and "Air Boil" them to degrease them. 

To really bleach them you use some 40% peroxide and some hair stripper powder and mix them and brush on the paste, then wrap in saran wrap and put in front of a heater for a half hour or so. Dont catch your saran wrap on fire. 

This is the technique Ive been using for some time and it works great. Also superglue is all it takes to glue the teeth back in as they will fall out on some deer. 

I charge $150 for mine but that also includes a euro mount pedestal that costs $50 bucks. I would say as long as you can get them white thats a fair price. I would shy far far away from painting them with any paint, that will flake off over time, I cant tell you how many have been brought to me that have been painted and its never good. If you want to know how to get the antlers back to the original color after boiling (they whiten at the bases) send me a pm, cant give away all the secrets!


----------



## bowman23 (Nov 19, 2009)

when all the stuff was off my skull it was stained so i took matte white paint and i painted my skull and you can't tell i panted it


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great work folks ... these look really good!!


----------



## rublines (Jan 6, 2010)

very nice mounts guys thanks for sharing


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

I've never had to paint mine and wouldn't recommend it! Here are the two bucks I took this season.


----------

